# The R15 has NOT been forgotten



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Due to a recent number of threads opened on the topic:

The not-so cutting edge R15
Has the R15 Been forgotten????
R15???

I want to make sure you *ALL* know, the R15 is not a forgotten product.
It is still an active part of the DirecTV service. And will be for a while to come.

The successor to the R15 is not going to be available "tomorrow". It will be some time till it is.

There will be a CE version for the R15: Subscribe to this thread to be notified when it is available

See anyone of those three threads above for more details about what is going on with the R15, and why it has been so "quiet" on the R15 side of the world.

Any questions or comments on this... ask in one of those threads, or send me a PM.


----------

